
Ask HN: Alternatives to Namecheap and Godaddy - dillonraphael
I currently use Namecheap and would never think about transferring to godaddy.<p>I don&#x27;t like NameCheap because it gets unorganized when dealing with multiple domains.<p>What do you use to manage your domains?
======
wskinner
I use [http://www.gandi.net/](http://www.gandi.net/). I chose it partially
because like you, I didn't want to give money to godaddy.

~~~
dillonraphael
I'm deciding between gandi and iwantmyname

